# Poofy Head



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So Brody (aka Mr. Poofy Head) got a long overdue bath tonight.

I'm really finding that the small grooming table is very helpful and makes thing easier.

I don't quite know what to do about his head. The white hair on his head just poofs out like crazy and it looks dorky. His black hair is fine, it's the white hair that causes all the problems. He never looks all neat and polished after he's been groomed and combed out...he looks like a scraggly poofy-head.

On the plus side, he feels absolutely amazing.

Of course it doesn't help that the moment he gets let go (after treat) he immediately sets to trying to mess up his hair and put tangles in it!

Seems that no matter what I try his head just looks like I stuck his paw in a light socket!

Anyone else have a poofy-headed hav?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has some white hair like that on the top too. I thin it out, I do not tie a bow on Dexter. I have got to see those eyes.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...he still looks adorable..poofy hair and all!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Brody's so funny! Timmy does the same thing. I think they are trying to get that clean bath smell off.

Tim has the same problem except it's his black hair. I haven't tried this, but I might next time I give him a bath. I use a product on my hair, John Freda Friz Ease serum http://www.johnfrieda.com/en-US/ProductDetail/Hair-Care/Frizz-Ease/Hair-Serum-Original-Formula that I put on my hair, wet, strait out of the shower. They say do not towel dry or brush. I use very little, or it could make things look greasy. Anyway, just a thought, I know others use human hair product on their hav's.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say, dorky or not, he's adorable! He makes me smile! 

Don't have any words of wisdom, though... Kodi doesn't have any white on his head, and we gave up and just keep his bangs tied up!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Brodi - you with the wild hair!  Have any of you tried that shampoo Wen - I think it is called. My neighbor girl has extremely curly hair and she uses that stuff and her hair looks absolutely gorgeous. Augie has an area on his back in front of his tail that is sometimes pretty wild, but not as wild as Brody's head poof. Do you ever do topknots on Brody? No matter, he is a cutie! 

Which grooming table did you get? I keep thinking I am going to get my laundry room arranged so I can do a set-up like Karen/Kodi have, but I think I just need to bite the bullet and order up a table and restraint.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so cute! You could flat iron it. But I'd be afraid I burn him.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I saw pics of a hav with two french braids ...that might look cool! But I love his floppy look! He is adorable!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The grooming table I got is the same one Suzi has. http://www.splendidpets.co.uk/groom...azy-susan-grooming-table-blossom-pink-toy-dog 
I got it through Amazon Canada. Brody is around 12 pounds and if he was much bigger he'd probably be too big for it, so I'd say it's good for small-average sized Havs, but it would be too small for bigger Havs. For me it's great because I live in a small apartment and don't have any space for a big grooming table. I put this up on my freezer and then groom him there. Then I can tuck it in a closet after I'm done. I do need to see if I can tighten up the actual turning mechanism because I find it sometimes turns too easily. If not, I'll be able to live with it as is.

The white on the scruff of his neck poofs up like crazy too.

After a couple of hours the poofyness sort of tames down and his hair starts to flop more normally. It just sort of drives me nuts that after a nice bath and comb out (and all that work) that he looks sort of silly instead of nice and polished looking even if he does smell and feel absolutely amazing. I do use Espreee detangle spray when I comb him out - it doesn't help with poofy head and scruff of neck in the slightest.

Top knots are out because he immediately yanks them down over his face. I think braids would be cute, but I can just imagine the hassle of trying to get him to keep his head still enough for that. He's super good about most parts of his body, but he gets really wiggly about his head and bum. Obviously I could work with him on this, but I know how much he hates the whole bathtime/grooming thing, so I choose not to because I'm a wuss. 

I definitely wouldn't try and use a flat iron on him, someone would end up being burned.

Hair products I'd consider. I don't really have any on hand because I'm allergic and get horrible scalp rashes when I try to use hair products on myself, so I'm definitely not an expert on what works well.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I wouldnt say dorky. Maybe a bit 1980s...having flashbacks of crimped hair. :laugh:
Is that the squirrel toy I see in the 3rd pic? (a hollow tree/log with squeaky toy squirrels that go in it)?


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Brody is adorable, poof and all


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki has white collar around his neck and that gets really poofy. If I don't brush it really well, he looks like little lion. Hair in his head is so soft that I must tie a topknot. I prefer fixing it with an old fashioned hair pin. They got used to that pretty fast. 
Brody is one handsome hav! One of my favourites on this forum!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ewokpup said:


> I wouldnt say dorky. Maybe a bit 1980s...having flashbacks of crimped hair. :laugh:
> Is that the squirrel toy I see in the 3rd pic? (a hollow tree/log with squeaky toy squirrels that go in it)?


Yes it is. Brody got it for Christmas. He just loves to liberate the squirrels!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I just ordered the squirrel toy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

yatesja said:


> I just ordered the squirrel toy!


Brody really likes his. He likes to pull the squirrels out of it. He enjoys playing with the squirrels individually and he also likes to drag around the stump and play with that too. So, for him, it's a win-win-win toy!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Omg that is so cute! I cant wait!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

rokipiki said:


> Roki has white collar around his neck and that gets really poofy. If I don't brush it really well, he looks like little lion. Hair in his head is so soft that I must tie a topknot. I prefer fixing it with an old fashioned hair pin. They got used to that pretty fast.
> Brody is one handsome hav! One of my favourites on this forum!


If Brody could blush he would! Thank you! We think Roki is stunning.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My guys are 14 lbs. and I thought the turning table might be too small. I found one on Amazon I might order up - is 30 inches long. I do need an arm to hold Finn. Actually I think I need a straight jacket for him! 

Haha - Brody's hair is kinda like the hair-do's girls were wearing in the 90s, I think it was. Where they made their bangs stand straight up - the higher the better. On humans, it wasn't at all attractive!  On Brody, frisky hair is cute!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody has lots of room on the table (but if he was much bigger he probably wouldn't), but he does like to lean against the arm to make things more difficult for his mommy. I had to improvise with the loop too...it was too long to be really helpful, so I loop it over the top arm part first to shorten it. It's not perfect, but it really does help make things easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> My guys are 14 lbs. and I thought the turning table might be too small. I found one on Amazon I might order up - is 30 inches long. I do need an arm to hold Finn. Actually I think I need a straight jacket for him!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've always joked that there should be doggie bondage gear for grooming.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

:bathbaby: Very cute!


----------

